# Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS?



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

All my friends are making fun of me for wanting an EOS. Am I the only one?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (Jpics)*

Get new "friends". What do they suggest you buy instead?


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

I had grief too. But ultimately, it's my decision and I'll get (and did get) what I please.
There will always be haters and there will always be enthusiasts. Just have to make your own choice.
and the funny thing is, most of the people who gave me crap once they saw the car, now want one.


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*

I drive an MKV GTI


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (Jpics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jpics* »_All my friends are making fun of me for wanting an EOS. Am I the only one?

When your friends start making your car payments, then they can have a say in what you drive. 
I want to hear what they are driving and what they think you should drive...


----------



## lilj1969 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (Jpics)*

As a man I had no problem buying the VW EOS,I have had only compliments on the EOS, alot are from other guys. The entire CSC - turbo - dsg - disc brakes all around really impress. Of course I hate when women say cute car . But since I have been driving my EOS since October most of the interest have been from other guys.
I think your friends must be narrow minded or just jealous, Or drive American cars, and really it's a insecurity issue for those types.
I'm actually amazed how many strangers ask me about the car, from all walks of life, straight laced people- too guys with all the bling-bling in a dodge charger. Only good things have been said, most say only if I knew VW made this I would a got one.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (Jpics)*

Yes. Yes you are.









Actually, I got a _little_ flak, but only because it was watercooled. The ribbing was that I should have bought more ACVWs (or where had my loyalty gone, etc...but meaning that it wasn't aircooled







)
Of course, that was at my VW meeting, mostly geared toward aircooled VWs, so I expected a little.
On the other hand, right off the bat I had guys with shiny black BMWs admiring it and complimenting it, as well as some others with stylish cars, other well-kept Jettas, and a few cars that while not my fav look were rear-engine and obviously owned by a driving enthusiast.
*Nobody* has even suggested that it isn't a fun stylish, sophisticated vehicle.
In fact, I think that my co-workers & bosses were a little surprised that I went and got something so modern and classy.(after driving a bunch of VWs full time that branded me as "*enthusiast*")
William


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (Jpics)*

I got more flak when I threw out the idea of buying a Toyota Solara convertible...nobody really knows what an Eos is yet. So far, my friends think it's pretty cool, but if they start advertising towards women, I know I will get some grief. Just shows the power of ads in shaping what people think of a car. 
Afterthought: I saw an Eos ad for the first time a couple of days ago. My wife found it in Domino magazine--definitely for women. It was a two page ad of a bunch of yoga people and an Eos in a field with the tagline: "Eos is a state of mind." Not promising


_Modified by scottjay99 at 9:07 PM 3-26-2007_


----------



## oab97 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (scottjay99)*

No, you're not alone. My gearhead friends were all giving me massive crap yesterday when we all got together at a bar to watch MotoGP (motorcycle racing). The derisive comments were centered on 3 main points:
1) It's girly
2) It looks like a jellybean
3) It's not a nearly the performance car my current Subaru is
The majority of their issue was #3 with occational forays into #1 & #2. #1 was mostly just giving me a hard time for the sake of it. One guy really believed #2 and doesn't like the styling at all. The honestly baffled comments/questions definitely centered around #3 though. They couldn't believe I'd give up my lighter (by ~435lbs), tighter handling, more powerful (by ~85hp), AWD car. They just don't get how much I want a convertible. Then again, all of them still have their motorycles and I don't.








At the end of the day though, I don't give a crap what they think. The Eos isn't an Aston Martin in terms of beauty but it's certainly not a step down from my bug-eyed, hood scooped, 2003 WRX wagon. I bought the Subbie because it's an incredible performance machine for the money, not because it charmed me with its good looks.
Besides, they aren't the ones who are going to be driving it everyday.


----------



## chris2.0tdsg (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (Jpics)*

That's a pitty, i only get positive comments on the car....maybe it is because VW is seen more as an upclass car in Europe?
chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (lilj1969)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lilj1969* »_Of course I hate when women say cute car.

Why? That's a win-win comment no matter how you look at it.
If the owner is a straight male, it's a great conversation starter, a hell of a lot better than "What's your sign?". Who knows where the conversation could go from there. If the owner is a gay male, it's a non-issue. If the owner is lesbian, see point 1.
Jeepers - you can't lose.








Michael


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

No Jay you are not alone!
Have had so much crap from the Australian regional forum of this site from supposedly other VW enthusiasts that I cannot be bothered wasting my time evening reading what is posted there let alone taking the time to write a post. 
The Eos forum however is definitely worth my time so thanks to Michael and Mark for your efforts and all the rest of the regulars


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (oab97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oab97* »_2) It looks like a jellybean.

Oh. My. God. I've never heard this one before. I'm literally laughing my ass off here.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (oab97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oab97* »_It looks like a jellybean.

A jellybean? Holy crow, your mates must be into the sauce before the sun gets over the yardarm... or, maybe they were looking at an old Ford Taurus from the early 90s when they said that.








I think it is a beautifully styled car - form follows function very well, with no gratuitous styling elements at all. It looks great with the top up and even better with the top down. It's like a small-scale Phaeton, after allowing for the folding roof and fact that it is a two-door.
Michael


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (Jpics)*

10 days after having my EOS,ive only had good comments.A neighbour who came and looked at it 3 days ago has allready placed an order...I agree with gizmopop,when the pay for your car or even put fuel in it then they can have a say,but now your the boss.....Andy


----------



## tgif1111 (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (PanEuropean)*

I have not met even one guy who, after seeing my EOS do its totally cool and dramatic CSC roof thing, doesn't go slack-jawed with admiration and envy! And living in Santa Monica where $125K Mercedes SL 500s are a dime a dozen and every other car is a BMW, it's not easy to impress these folks. 
The EOS is, in my opinion, a stealth car -- it's not a whiplash-inducing head-turner in the looks department but it's an absolute killer for what it does and how it does it -- and guys definitely get it when they aren't busy being peer-pressured psuedo-studs! And if the women happen to like it because they think it's cute, so what?! They say that about us guys sometimes too and we don't seem to mind!! 
Bottom line? If you need a macho car to make you macho, maybe it ain't the car you should be concerned about!


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

oh I got crap for it being an automatic but then I explained to them in no uncertain terms that the DSG will beat their dinosaur manuals any day of the week.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

By most accounts, the mythology says Eos was a ehhm, ehhm, ... not very discriminating in her conquests. Most women I have met despise other women like Eos. It's a bit of a oxymoron that it would then be marketed as a womans car.
But at any rate, I just tell my friends I have a hot, fast lady in my stable! (as my wife gives me that "I can't believe I married such a doofus" look)


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (Jpics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jpics* »_All my friends are making fun of me for wanting an EOS. Am I the only one?

Not a word from anyone,............. none of my friends or family knew about the Eos before we got ours. 
So far nothing but praise and jealousy.
Like everyone else says, don't worry what others think, go for what _you_ want.
Kevin


----------



## Russk (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (Jpics)*

Tell your friends to shut up. They are just jealous. They want one too.


----------



## grubber (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (Jpics)*

my friends gave me crap when i first got it
once they drove in it they thought it was cool
I get compliments all the time
who cares what others say
go for it


----------



## lilj1969 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_

If the owner is a straight male, it's a great conversation starter, a hell of a lot better than "What's your sign?". Who knows where the conversation could go from there. If the owner is a gay male, it's a non-issue. If the owner is lesbian, see point 1.


LOL
When reading some early reviews and the remarks of it becoming a girl's car made me a little bit bummed out. So at first when women would reply cute car, it just made me feel bummed. I did not want this to become a girls car.
Since owning my EOS since October 06' I am very sure this is a guy's car that women like. The last woman who did remark "cute car", also wanted to go for a ride. But that's another story,


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (Jpics)*

I'm taking mine camping with a bunch of guys who have Jeep Wranglers (which I used to have, too) this weekend, so we'll see! : - )


----------



## Mike_NewBrunswick (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey...I think the car is very cool, but I am afraid that it's well on its way toward earning a solid reputation as a real "chick car" or "gay man's car". Have you seen the marketing material? My dealership gave me a DVD containing a mock TV show based on Queer Eye for the Straight Guy, in which a very effeminate stereotypically gay fashion guru tells a yuppy young woman how to look more "fabulous" in her EOS. VW is aggressively marketing this toward woman and gays. Which is fine...I guess--except that it just makes me a tiny bit reluctant to plop down $30,000 for something that is perceived to be less masculine than a Miata. My gay friends watched the video and almost died laughing. 
I'll probably buy one anyway, I just think it's unfortunate that VW is trying to convince everone that this is the new Barbie Dream Car.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Mike_NewBrunswick)*

Mike...
Welcome to the forum. This subject has been beaten to-death in other posts and the general conclusion, is 
(1) Who cares... it's a great car
(2) The Marketing team responsible for the Video are no longer working with VW..
(3) See 1.

-Mark


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (Mike_NewBrunswick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike_NewBrunswick* »_Barbie Dream Car.

As a matter of strict fact, the old Barbie dream car was the Volkswagen Cabriolet...hey look its Eric Estrada rollin' with Barbie. you can probably still watch old episodes of CHiPs in Kazakhstan. 
















And as a result of this car being highly in demand by all the cheerleaders of the world, the resale value was always rather high because of the demand outpacing the supply. I expect a similar boost to the resale value of the Eos for this exact reason.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 10:25 PM 3-29-2007_


----------



## lilj1969 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Mike_NewBrunswick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike_NewBrunswick* »_Have you seen the marketing material? My dealership gave me a DVD containing a mock TV show 

Your post can be summed up, in your very own question.
NO have not seen DVD, from what I can tell almost no one else has either.
Only 1 of the many people who asked me about my EOS knew what it is. Effectively VW has absolutely no advertising at all in NAR with the EOS. Hopefully if and when VW decides to advertise, it will be straight forward advertising.


----------



## domext (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (lilj1969)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lilj1969* »_
Only 1 of the many people who asked me about my EOS knew what it is. Effectively VW has absolutely no advertising at all in NAR with the EOS. Hopefully if and when VW decides to advertise, it will be straight forward advertising.


They have started a print campaign. I meant to bring the magazine home the other day. I believe it is this month or last month's INC. magazine. They have a two page spread, inside front cover and first page($$$). I'll try to remember to bring it home so I can scan it and post it. I may be able to get my rep to send me a digital copy, but it's iffy since I don't work for VW's ad agency and they might not like that.


----------



## AZEOS (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (Jpics)*

I got my 2007 EOS about 6 weeks ago. I have only driven it 3 times because my husband loves it so much. He is always the driver! It isn't like it is a Miata. Guys look silly in those.


----------



## LuckyInChicago (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (AZEOS)*

I don't know why guys would get crap...I've been told on a few occasions already that my car is HOT! I've only had my Eos for 1 month too.
Now, I know you are all asking, is it really that the car is hot, or is it really the driver... ;-)
Seriously, everyone from a smoking hot 24 year old girl to women in their 60s have only praise for me in my Eos. Men have even eyed the car while I'm stopped and given the nod of approval. One was in a Mercedes convertible...not to bad for someone in a car that probably cost nearly twice what I paid!
Needless to say, I'm lovin' it.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (LuckyInChicago)*

I haven't gotten any crap, actually the guys are all the ones who want to check it out and test drive it. The women like it too, but just ask about it. I don't think it looks like a feminine car, of course I bought one though. It really just depends on the color you buy. Black Uni, Thunder Blue, Island Gray and Paprika Red are probably more "manly" colors, while Wheat Beige, and Eismeer Blue tend to make the car more girly in my opinion. I guess Candy White and Silver Essence could appeal to either sex.


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (kpiskin)*

And I was about to say that Island Gray is kind of a girly color but that Wheat Beige Metallic adds manly sophistication....
Personally I have never given a rats a$$ what people think about my choice of auto. That being said, I have not been given any grief regarding my car, only fascination and comments from many people. 2 Mercedes SL500 owners have given me thumbs ups at traffic lights so far, and I have seen peoples heads spin so fast that I think their necks are going to break when I have had it parked downtown. 
From a coolness factor no other car out there has the CSC roof, my friends are calling it the transformer.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (EosEnthusiastNB)*

LOL, hey that's just my opinion.....My favorite color is blue, I wanted Thunder Blue but really couldn't get my hands on one with black leather and the options I wanted. I saw Island Gray and actually liked it better since it's more of a steel blue. I do agree though, who gives a crap as long as you enjoy the car. It's your friggin money.


----------



## GTIScottie (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (Jpics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jpics* »_All my friends are making fun of me for wanting an EOS. Am I the only one?

Most of mine are vw enthusiasts anyway and think they are cool too. 
I took my girl to a dealership sunday and looked at a Cany White....got out and looked at it and drove around it 4 times before we left; she said "wait, stop, you are drooling LOL". My next car is going to either be an Eos, R32, or Passat with 4Motion


----------



## windrockwater (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (Jpics)*

Lol. This issue has been my primary concern about getting the EOS. I am 6'-5" tall male and love the car and have had many VWs (when i was younger) from bug to scirocco to golf. I am taking delivary of a Thunder Blue EOS tomorrow becuase i think it is the least femine color. Otherise, i normally like white or silver for hiding dirt and scratches.
But like others have said, its my $ and i think its the best car for me. I spent all day test driving different convertibles a few weeks ago. I tried the BMW, Mercedes, Audi, Porsche and the VW.
By the way, for any golfers out there: My golf bag fits under the luggage area even with the top down!!! It does not fit in the BMW with the top down. This essentially made me choose the VW over the BMW 328 along with missing owning a VW and the moonroof. And the 10k less.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (GTIScottie)*

I went to the dealer, dropped a down-payment on the upcoming Candy White R32. I was later informed that the CW R32 won't be here until Spring 2008.
Five weeks later I drove out with a Silver Essence Eos 2.0T.
(In between I considered a Passat 3.6.)

_Quote, originally posted by *GTIScottie* »_
Most of mine are vw enthusiasts anyway and think they are cool too. 
I took my girl to a dealership sunday and looked at a Cany White....got out and looked at it and drove around it 4 times before we left; she said "wait, stop, you are drooling LOL". My next car is going to either be an Eos, R32, or Passat with 4Motion


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (lilj1969)*

Its definitely a non-masculine car... but depending on your skills, you can pull a lot of ass with the Eos. I've had three women (in parking lots) compliment me on my Eos already.

_Quote, originally posted by *lilj1969* »_
LOL
When reading some early reviews and the remarks of it becoming a girl's car made me a little bit bummed out. So at first when women would reply cute car, it just made me feel bummed. I did not want this to become a girls car.
Since owning my EOS since October 06' I am very sure this is a guy's car that women like. The last woman who did remark "cute car", also wanted to go for a ride. But that's another story,


----------



## Sandalman (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_ I've had three women (in parking lots) compliment me on my Eos already.

I got a smile and a wave from a hottie in a G35 this morning. Not bad for the first day of ownership.


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (Sandalman)*

Was reading Autoblog today and for all of us heterosexual males, our Eos is not in the top 10 of cars researched by gays and lesbians, so all of you manly men and ladies who like men can feel good about this car...
http://www.autoblog.com/2006/0...-10-m
I find it funny that people can sterotype others on what they drive and what they wear. I am a 6'3" 200 pound blond headed blue eyed guy that wears pink shirts and drives an Eos, and I get very frustrated at all the women's breasts pointing at my eyes, because I just have to look at them. I love looking at women, all women, especially my wife, even after 15 years of marriage. 
So if you see a guy in a pink shirt or colorful shirt of any kind driving around in a wheat beige metallic car in Eastern North Carolina, its probably me.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (EosEnthusiastNB)*

I don't think they, the Gays (as Daffyd - the only gay in the village - would say), know about the Eos








VW has been treating this car as covert knowledge.

_Quote, originally posted by *EosEnthusiastNB* »_ 
Was reading Autoblog today and for all of us heterosexual males, our Eos is not in the top 10 of cars researched by gays and lesbians, so all of you manly men and ladies who like men can feel good about this car...


----------



## lobeck (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_I don't think they, the Gays (as Daffyd - the only gay in the village - would say), know about the Eos










Some of us do, thankyouverymuch, and can't wait to get one!


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_I don't think they, the Gays (as Daffyd - the only gay in the village - would say), know about the Eos










As if on cue, just today the updated list of most researched vehicles in the gay community was released and the Eos was #6. The big surprise to me was that the Toyota Yaris was #1. I would have expected something a bit more upscale than that.
http://www.podcast.autoblog.co...among/ 
There's always been a lot of contributors from the gay community in the Eos forums, so I'm quite sure they are aware.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

Why does Eos aways appear in all caps? It's a name not an acronym!


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I always thought flheat put it best with his comment in this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3041796

_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_I am gay, but I have seen a lot more R32s parked at the gay clubs...and Ford Trucks, Hummers, Hondas, Toyotas, Buicks, Kias, BMWs...
I almost didnt' buy it because I thought people would confuse me as being straight.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Why does Eos aways appear in all caps? It's a name not an acronym!

Because it's all caps on the trunk?


----------



## EOSmage (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Why does Eos aways appear in all caps? It's a name not an acronym!

Because the car is good enough to "yell"?


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (EOSmage)*

Oh yeah, whoops...it was #6 wasn't it. I still feel manly. However, that being said there are 3 VWs in the top 10... Jetta was ahead of the Eos.


----------



## de7158 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (EosEnthusiastNB)*

It's ironical that most men will buy stuff and dress/act so as to be attractive and impress women. 
So is it more gay for a guy to buy a car to impress another bloke , or more gay to have a car that will impress a women.








Don't know the answer.....someone smarter than me will be able to analyse that one.
No pun intended








Peter


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (de7158)*

Talking about what is "gay" or not, I fear we're getting off track here and venturing into to the realm of negative "silliness."
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *de7158* »_It's ironical that most men will buy stuff and dress/act so as to be attractive and impress women. 
So is it more gay for a guy to buy a car to impress another bloke , or more gay to have a car that will impress a women.








Don't know the answer.....someone smarter than me will be able to analyse that one.
No pun intended








Peter


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (de7158)*


_Quote, originally posted by *de7158* »_....to buy a car to impress another bloke 


I got your bloke right here, Peter.











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 10:05 PM 4-26-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Ok, I think Michael summed this whole debate up ages ago.. Can we please stop flogging a dead horse. We now have multiple threads off topic on this subject...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Am I the only guy getting crap for wanting an EOS? (mark_d_drake)*

Yeah, agreed.
I suggest we make a new forum rule: Before anyone is allowed to start a new thread about whether the Eos increases their insecurity about gender identity, they will have to read through all the hundreds of posts that have already been made on the same topic...


----------

